# kurze frage



## the-modder (9. November 2010)

hi pcgh-community, 
ich habe eine frage. ist der artikel über eine studie von der8auer (glaub ich) noch online, wo er auf nem sr-2 7 pots oder so untergebracht hat. ich hab den artikel nähmlich nicht gefunden. also hat noch jemand den link?

danke schonmal im vorraus.

the-modder


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. November 2010)

Frag der8auer doch selbst per PN!


----------



## the-modder (9. November 2010)

upps sry war falsche website und hatte garnichts mit der8auer zu tun 

ohne jetzt fremwerben zu möchten, aber hier ist der link: Hardwareluxx - Extreme Kühlung - Neun LN2-Pots für ein EVGA SR-2-System

hat schon was


----------



## der8auer (9. November 2010)

Macht nichts  Finds trotzdem nice!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. November 2010)

ocaholic - Pandora - Automatischer Flüssig-Stickstoff-Charger - Artikel - Artikel
sollte man vielleicht dazu erwerben / bauen


----------



## @rne (13. November 2010)

Wobei da die Ventile leider einem einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen


----------

